# Driver UHD Graphics 620



## Demontager (Jun 24, 2022)

Running 13.1-RELEASE amd64 on i7 8550U CPU which has integrated UHD Graphics 620(only GPU available).
After installing kde5 packages and after first boot getting error

```
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs
```
I found this thread where the guy has the same GPU and it says that GPU is no supported yet. It is still the same state after 2 years?

Steps i tried:
installed drm-kmod from ports then added to rc.conf => kld_list="drm" no effect.
Also tried inserting => kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" system stucks on message "Loading kernel modules:"


```
pciconf -lv
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x5917 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x2112
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'UHD Graphics 620'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

rc.conf


```
# cat /etc/rc.conf
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
zfs_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
sddm_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"

kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```


----------



## monwarez (Jun 25, 2022)

You should try the newer graphics/drm-510-kmod (you will need to build it from source since binary package for 13.X-RELEASE are build on the oldest supported version which is 13.0-RELEASE for now).


----------



## Demontager (Jun 25, 2022)

i did

```
portsnap fetch update
portsnap fetch extract
```
then found drm-510-kmod and drm-54-kmod available. How about drm-54-kmod is it newer than 510? Anyway can't build both.


```
root@dem:/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod # make install clean
===>  Building for drm-510-kmod-5.10.113_1
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_2/obj
(cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_2 ; /usr/bin/env MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_2/obj KMODDIR="/boot/module
s" SYSDIR="/usr/src/sys" NO_XREF=yes XDG_DATA_HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work  XDG_CACHE_HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510
-kmod/work/.cache  HOME=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work PATH=/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin NO_PIE
=yes MK_DEBUG_FILES=no MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  CC="cc" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing "  CPP="cpp" CPPFLAGS=""  LD
FLAGS=" " LIBS=""  CXX="c++" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  "  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -m 0644"  BSD_INSTA
LL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444" /usr/bin/make obj)
make[1]: "/usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_2/Makefile" line 4: Cannot open /usr/src/sys/conf/kern.opts.mk
make[1]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.10.113_2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 25, 2022)

Hello,

you are missing the src from your current running system in /usr/src.

I assume that you are running -RELEASE so you could use `git clone -o freebsd -b releng/13.1 https://git.FreeBSD.org/src.git /usr/src` for that.

You can read more about that here.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 25, 2022)

Demontager said:


> Also tried inserting => kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" system stucks on message "Loading kernel modules:"



This looks like that you are missing the GPU firmware.

Try to install gpu-firmware-intel-kmod-kabylake


----------



## bsduck (Jun 28, 2022)

Demontager said:


> How about drm-54-kmod is it newer than 510?


No, drm-54-kmod means drivers ported from Linux 5.4, while drm-510-kmod is from Linux 5.10.


----------



## icodeforyou (Jun 28, 2022)

Demontager said:


> I found this thread where the guy has the same GPU and it says that GPU is no supported yet. It is still the same state after 2 years?


I am running an i5 8250U and I can assure you it works really nicely. I am running the aforementioned drm-510-kmod.


----------



## Demontager (Jun 29, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello,
> 
> you are missing the src from your current running system in /usr/src.
> 
> ...


I was able successfully to build 510-kmod after your instructions, but that was not an issue, driver still not worked, it always stuck on "Loading kernel: " then i started to test some popular linux live CDs and found that none working too e.g. they also stuck.
The only way to load full GUI is to use "safe graphics mode".
So i guess it is hardware issue. I tried to disable HT, active cores, Turboboost not helped.


----------



## icodeforyou (Jun 29, 2022)

Demontager said:


> I was able successfully to build 510-kmod after your instructions, but that was not an issue, driver still not worked, it always stuck on "Loading kernel: " then i started to test some popular linux live CDs and found that none working too e.g. they also stuck.
> The only way to load full GUI is to use "safe graphics mode".
> So i guess it is hardware issue. I tried to disable HT, active cores, Turboboost not helped.


I always love to test things against the most recent version of Fedora Workstation. If that one does not run your graphics card, there might indeed be a different thing going on. But yeah it could be that your CPU is defective...

Maybe you could give us some more information about your general hardware setup? Do you have the possibility to swap the CPU for another one?


----------



## Demontager (Jul 17, 2022)

icodeforyou said:


> Maybe you could give us some more information about your general hardware setup? Do you have the possibility to swap the CPU for another one?



It is small factor fanless Hystou mini-pc. Unfortunately CPU is soldered on pcb.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 17, 2022)

Demontager said:


> it always stuck on "Loading kernel:



And you are sure that you have installed your gpu-firmware?

You can also try to install every gpu-firmware by installing graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod









						Driver UHD Graphics 620
					

Running 13.1-RELEASE amd64 on i7 8550U CPU which has integrated UHD Graphics 620(only GPU available). After installing kde5 packages and after first boot getting error Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs I found this thread where the guy has the same GPU and it says that GPU is...




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## icodeforyou (Jul 18, 2022)

Demontager said:


> It is small factor fanless Hystou mini-pc. Unfortunately CPU is soldered on pcb.


I'd say the GPU must be supported. Have you tried booting another operating system? You could try the GhostBSD live iso, or Fedora in the newest version. They should both work with graphics out of the box. So you could exclude that there is any underlying issue...


----------



## Demontager (Aug 21, 2022)

icodeforyou said:


> I'd say the GPU must be supported. Have you tried booting another operating system? You could try the GhostBSD live iso, or Fedora in the newest version. They should both work with graphics out of the box. So you could exclude that there is any underlying issue...


GPU indeed defective, all linux distros i tried no able to load kernel drivers for it. Same problem on win11, it shows 620UHD adapter with error mark in device manager. Moreover the chassis is heavily overheating even without load.


----------



## icodeforyou (Aug 25, 2022)

heavily overheating sounds like there is a problem with the cooling solution? Maybe it can be salvaged still by solving this overheating issue. Since your GPU is integrated. Otherwise it appears to be the sad case of a hardware failure.


----------

